# beretta U22 neos just for plinking!!!



## jdee (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all, i'm a newbie here from Manila, and thinking of buying a NEOS 22lr just for the purpose of plinking, i would like to have some first hand info on this specific fa, the pros and cons, although i've already read some on other forum which i find to be mostly positive, i'm at present own an HS9 service but find it to be very expensive for range use coz' down here everything is expensive especially when it involves guns and ammos and anything associated with it, hope you guys can share some thoughts on this one, any input will be much appreciated.thanks in advance!!!

jdee


----------



## hboswell (Jul 6, 2011)

I have one I picked up for around $200 at cabela's two years ago. I liked that it came with a rail for mounting a scope or red dot sight. I put a cheap($30) red dot on it and can hit a 3" target pretty concistently at 20-30 yds. The pistol shoots incredibly well and has very few failures as long as you keep it clean, especially the ejector. It shot better at first with hi-power rounds such as CCI mini-mags, but, after the first 2-300 rounds, it seems to eat anything I try in it. Mine was on the recall list and I sent it in for the firing pin re-fit and got it back in 3-4 weeks. Check here for info on the recall so you don't get one with the old firing pin.
NEOS Service Home
Thought you might like to see something I got from my aunt a while back, since you are in Manila. This might help explain the price of ammo down there.










































It's a P38 made entirely out of bullets and brass, probably from left over WWII ammo, the base of the ashtray is a 115mm M14 round. The engraving says "Manila P.I. "45"


----------



## jdee (Nov 4, 2011)

@hboswell

Hi thanks a lot for the info i really appreciate it, yeah i'm aware of the recall, kind of minor it seems and been corrected so they say, about the ash tray, i think it's cool,and i think it really came from down here post WWii i guess, BTW, would you recommend the NEOS to someone and is your neos still in good shape, i'm asking this because it's kind of expensive here, generally all imported FAs here are, neos are @ 500US$+,again thank you!!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a Neos for about two years, and still kick myself for getting rid of it on a gun trade. I highly recommend it. Mine was great to shoot and easy to clean. I will have another someday soon. I did not know you were able to own firearms in the Philippines? Sorry your prices are so high.


----------



## jdee (Nov 4, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> I had a Neos for about two years, and still kick myself for getting rid of it on a gun trade. I highly recommend it. Mine was great to shoot and easy to clean. I will have another someday soon. I did not know you were able to own firearms in the Philippines? Sorry your prices are so high.


Hi, yeah gun ownership down here is kind of privilege and not a right like yours back there, however, prices here could reach as high as 3X than in the country of origin, also we can CC provided that we secure a "permit to carry firearm outside of residence" but that is kinda restricted, that's why i don't just rush into buying especially FAs that i will regret later on, Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this one, safe shooting!!!


----------



## jdee (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello again, i forgot to ask one important point on this, U22 neos that is, IS it ok to dry fire this gun, will it not damage anything???


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I generally don't dry fire any of my .22 LR chambered handguns or rifles. I have done it occassionally with a spent casing in the chamber, but I really have not seen a reason to do much dry fire with a .22. I just go to the range and shoot them - not much invested in the cost of ammo.


----------



## jdee (Nov 4, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> I generally don't dry fire any of my .22 LR chambered handguns or rifles. I have done it occassionally with a spent casing in the chamber, but I really have not seen a reason to do much dry fire with a .22. I just go to the range and shoot them - not much invested in the cost of ammo.


Thanks i get your point, btw, whenever you dry fire with a spent casing, do you just manually put it in the chamber then drop the slide on it or you strip it from the magazine?TIA


----------

